# Running AC off your tractor



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I'm sure many of you have heard of the briggs and stratton powerlink.
power link 

I have a little 400 watt inverter I use in my van to run a laptop so kids can watch DVDs. 
Now, my guess is 400W ain't enough to run say, a hedge trimmer (or would it), but wondering if anyone has tried something similar with their machines.
Inverters are a dime a dozen and getting cheaper. My biggest concern would be alternator output.

Any thoughts?

SnowMower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

great feature.. like the Deere or 235e.

An outlet could come in very handy. 

its not really clear from the link, are they selling the powerlink setup for any tractor or is that a feature on their motors?


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

The power link says up to 1500 watts.

Based on the unit I purchased, any unit over 700 watts should be connected right to the battery. In fact my 400 watt unit came with battery cables as well as a cigarette lighter adapter.

You could put it on a take it off as often as need be I suppose.

Just wondering what to expect from my 400 watt unit ... enough for a hedge trimmer? And what to expect from my GT ... enough alternator?

I suppose with a big enough unit, it could almost double as a baby generator during a power outage.

SnowMower


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Found a couple of the smaller hedge trimmers on-line. Looks like most are 400-450 watts, with some really tiny ones in the 300's.

Since I don't currently own one, I really can't test my theory. But certainly food for thought when I get off my duff and actually cut my 20' cedars. 

SnowMower


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I know an inverter is much cheaper but maybe you should consider a small generator mounted in a lawn cart. Northern Tool has a 2700 watt unit for $499 with a 5hp Honda engine with low oil alert. Hardly worth screwing up your tractor's electrical system just to cut hedges.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

> Hardly worth screwing up your tractor's electrical system just to cut hedges.


I suppose I could always drive my truck into the back yard. But then, that wouldn't be tractor related and off topic, besides not being any fun. 

I don't find many deals on generators like that up here in Canada, but I'm sure they're out there somewhere.

SnowMower


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I don;t think you will really be happy with a hedge trimmer and a inverter. It may work but its not gonna have the amps to give it any a$$. Thats a big problem with inverters. I had a 700 watt inverter on a pickup one time and it had all it could do to power a small 1/4" drill that pulled less watts than the Inverter put out

Get a small gen set,if you can find one .  
Well I guess small ones are still out there as are the really big ones, its all those n the 2000 watt to 10 or 12,000 watt range thats in demand and most places are currently sold out.


----------

